# Carisma car



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Anyone know where to buy in the US?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

http://www.rchobbies.org/carisma.htm


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank you micro.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey those look cool lets all buy the f1 cars and race um


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i just did a search and saw where horizon is distributing them so you should able to get them at any hobby shop buying from horizon


----------

